# October meet



## n87 (7/9/15)

Hey guys,

anyone wanna met up and drink beer in October?

Im free 10/11th and 17/18h

If noone else wants to put up a venue, im happy to have it at my place again

Discuss....


----------



## [email protected] (7/9/15)

Howdy - I'll be overseas, unless you want to push it back a week? Can host too.....


----------



## n87 (7/9/15)

The 24/25th i will be out of the area but the 31/1st Nov is cool too.


----------



## silvana (8/9/15)

I'm out the 17/18 but all the others dates are
fine at this stage.
Looking like 31/1 Nov is the one to aim for?


----------



## [email protected] (8/9/15)

Done - let's aim for that. Sunday?


----------



## n87 (8/9/15)

Sunday 1st November!


----------



## Spohaw (8/9/15)

Hehe October meet in November


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/15)

what suburb is this in?


----------



## n87 (9/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Hehe October meet in November


You got a problem with that?




nvs-brews said:


> what suburb is this in?



NSW Central Coast


----------



## Spohaw (9/9/15)

Na


----------



## n87 (9/9/15)

Goodo :beer:


----------



## beerbear (9/9/15)

Hey guys I'm new and keen to catch up with other brewers. Dates look good what's the story bring beer...drink beer. ... talk about beer. .. sounds great


----------



## n87 (7/10/15)

As it usually does, this is creeping up on us. are we still good for 1st Nov at Endisnigh's place?

Ill put my hand up to bring the snags.





beerbear said:


> Hey guys I'm new and keen to catch up with other brewers. Dates look good what's the story bring beer...drink beer. ... talk about beer. .. sounds great


you got it in one... that and eat fancy snags


----------



## fungrel (9/10/15)

Hi all, also new here. Only just moved up to the Coast, keen to share some brews.


----------



## [email protected] (12/10/15)

fungrel said:


> Hi all, also new here. Only just moved up to the Coast, keen to share some brews.


Welcome!

And yes - still on for Nov 1st!


----------



## silvana (27/10/15)

See you all Sunday.

I will have a 1 week old IPA, an ESB, a (not so) robust porter, an APA, possibly a Vienna Lager.


----------



## [email protected] (28/10/15)

Yay!

I'll have a Saison and a Porter, and I might pull an imperial stout and a belgian from the 'cellar' to see how they've aged....

Anybody who's coming, PM me for the address.

We usually do 3pm - does that suit everybody?


----------



## n87 (28/10/15)

sounds good for me

ive got a stinkin pom IPA, Galaxy pale, 4 pines pale clone (v1), see if ive got any Dunkelwiezen left.... and maybe my second last bottle of Schwartbeir.

gonna be a good day


Whats the numbers so i can get the right amount of snags?

Im in with a possible +1


Yogi
endisneigh
n87 (+0.5)

any of the newbies coming?


----------



## fungrel (31/10/15)

Going to have to pass on tomorrow. 
Hopefully by the next 
meetup I'll have my new kegging setup sorted.


----------



## silvana (31/10/15)

To bad fungrel, catch you at the next meet up. 
I'll grab some bread rolls for the snags. 
See you tomorrow, looking forward to an awesome selection of beers.


----------



## n87 (31/10/15)

:drinks:


----------

